# Free Cigars and a Free Shirt??? REALLY?



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Check this link out? Not sure if this is for real but it seems like it is....although i'm sure you will get the crap spammed out of you...still..check it out.

Claim your piece of the "good Life"

Opinions? Worth a shot? 
...or.......do you think....


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, small print says no cigars to anyone in Cali, NY, or Mass.

Poor guys


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, you stole my line. It's okay, I forgive you.

Reminds me of a Thompson's deal.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

submitted, will deal with any fallout later.

WHAT?


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

V-ret said:


> Lol, small print says no cigars to anyone in Cali, NY, or Mass.
> 
> Poor guys


My state sucks!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

wont send to canada


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I went ahead an submitted too.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I have gotten free cutters, and free cigars just for signing up to a newsletter. I signed up, will see if I get them soon or if its a scam.... :decision: ...


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Me too. I figure that's why I have a spare email. Just for sign ups. We'll See what happens.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder why they would not ship to California, I am not aware of any regulations prohibiting shipping cigars to CA, every online purchase I made was shipped to me without any issues.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Interesting. I'm going to try it out. Hopefully this means I can skip clothes shopping with the wife next week.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> Interesting. I'm going to try it out. Hopefully this means I can skip clothes shopping with the wife next week.


LOL!!! Here honey, here is a cigar shirt! My wife would kick me square in the nuts!


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Just signed up for mine. We'll see if they actually follow through now.....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I gave it a shot. Did some googling, seems legit enough. Plus I know it is CA's anniversary as I just got the anni edition the other day!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

meatcake said:


> LOL!!! Here honey, here is a cigar shirt! My wife would kick me square in the nuts!


She is pregnant and slow so I should be able to run away. It's while I sleep when I'd have to worry.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

I take a lot of online surveys for extra income and this looks just like one of the scams I've gotten into accidentally. I'll do it if someone gives it the clear, otherwise... as stated above


----------



## skullsoup432 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> She is pregnant and slow so I should be able to run away. It's while I sleep when I'd have to worry.


Yes, asleep in the bedroom is putting yourself in a vulnerable position.
Actually, most bedroom activities can lead to vulnerable positions.

Thanks for the thread and link, meatcake. I got a "your info has been sent" window.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I "joined" I have a good spam filter.

Just maybe, they will send one of those nub sized Brickhouse I have heard of but not seen.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried it too. May regret it later, but hey, that's later.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I made up a phone number...lol


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I made up a phone number...lol


:doh: Why didn't I think of that? I know why.. because it was 7:30 in the morning and my mind is on other things. Yeah, that's a good excuse.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad you guys are finding the link useful. Let's keep this thread going and see if anyone actually gets anything in the mail.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I suspect you will end up on their mailing list and I would anticipate receiving some emails or catalogs in the future, but no way is it a scam. 

The JC Newman folks are exceptional people and their principals, Eric and Bobby Newman, are absolutely top shelf guys and gentlemen.

I personally would not hesitate to participate in this program.

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ssaka said:


> I suspect you will end up on their mailing list and I would anticipate receiving some emails or catalogs in the future, but no way is it a scam.
> 
> The JC Newman folks are exceptional people and their principals, Eric and Bobby Newman, are absolutely top shelf guys and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


Hard to beat a reccomendation from that man right there! :thumb:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in on Saka's O.K.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ssaka said:


> I suspect you will end up on their mailing list and I would anticipate receiving some emails or catalogs in the future, but no way is it a scam.
> 
> The JC Newman folks are exceptional people and their principals, Eric and Bobby Newman, are absolutely top shelf guys and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


That is awesome news. And now I'm really looking forward to the smokes.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I'm in for a try. Thanks for the link! And I, too, made up a phone number.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

So here is a link to the club JC Newman Cigar Club

There is a $18 membership fee, so what I am guessing is that you get your first year free and unless you remember to cancel it, it will get automatically renewed?


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

edin508 said:


> My state sucks!


Second that.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

signed up


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Q&A said:


> So here is a link to the club JC Newman Cigar Club
> 
> There is a $18 membership fee, so what I am guessing is that you get your first year free and unless you remember to cancel it, it will get automatically renewed?


Don't know how that's possible, since they didn't require any kind of credit card info. My guess is they'll send you some kind of bill or notification, and if you don't pay, they just drop you from the club, like a magazine subscription.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ssaka said:


> I suspect you will end up on their mailing list and I would anticipate receiving some emails or catalogs in the future, but no way is it a scam.
> 
> The JC Newman folks are exceptional people and their principals, Eric and Bobby Newman, are absolutely top shelf guys and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


Good enough for me. I signed up.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Don't know how that's possible, since they didn't require any kind of credit card info. My guess is they'll send you some kind of bill or notification, and if you don't pay, they just drop you from the club, like a magazine subscription.


+1 I don't see how they can just auto-bill you, with no prior payment info.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

good enough for me! 

steve, That CEO sure looks good in your signature. Congrats man


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

awwww what the heck, I submitted but gave an old phone number that's not in circulation and my email specifically to make sure I don't get spammed


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was actually a member a year or two ago, when I was working at the cigar shop back in IL. This is totally legit. I'm surprised they're giving out free memberships like that. I paid for mine and I got a Cuesta Rey golf shirt, a bunch of Cuesta Rey cigars and every month they sent me their magazine.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I was actually a member a year or two ago, when I was working at the cigar shop back in IL. This is totally legit. I'm surprised they're giving out free memberships like that. I paid for mine and I got a Cuesta Rey golf shirt, a bunch of Cuesta Rey cigars and every month they sent me their magazine.


Sweet! Hope my entry goes through!

Edit: I just noticed the link/ad for the fist post while thumbing through the latest issue of Cigar Aficionado over lunch. I hope that can speak to its legitimacy for everyone. Good luck!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

V-ret said:


> Lol, small print says no cigars to anyone in Cali, NY, or Mass.
> 
> Poor guys


Why can I order Cigars shipped to me in NY from some online retailers but not others???


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I was actually a member a year or two ago, when I was working at the cigar shop back in IL. This is totally legit. I'm surprised they're giving out free memberships like that. I paid for mine and I got a Cuesta Rey golf shirt, a bunch of Cuesta Rey cigars and every month they sent me their magazine.


They used to do Golf shirts now it's a T-Shirt and I just paid my money last month :mmph:


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I signed up. Thanks for sharing the offer


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I signed up...actually spoke with a Newman rep and he said they'd send all CA, MA and NY Puffer seegars to me. Thanks fellers! haha! :bounce: :banana:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

So if this is actually some kind of trap or scam, I say we should all bomb Meatcake.... what do you think???


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Don't know how that's possible, since they didn't require any kind of credit card info. My guess is they'll send you some kind of bill or notification, and if you don't pay, they just drop you from the club, like a magazine subscription.


Good point, if they don't require a credit card, not sure how they can bill you. I know a lot of people that have had issues with magazine subscriptions where they got a free year for a nominal fee and then were charge a lot of money for auto-renewal. of course, the nominal fee was a way to get their credit card information.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I was actually a member a year or two ago, when I was working at the cigar shop back in IL. This is totally legit. I'm surprised they're giving out free memberships like that. I paid for mine and I got a Cuesta Rey golf shirt, a bunch of Cuesta Rey cigars and every month they sent me their magazine.


Russ, do you know if these memberships get automatically renewed? Did you have to do anything to cancel your membership?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> So if this is actually some kind of trap or scam, I say we should all bomb Meatcake.... what do you think???


Wow....feeling the love. See, you do something nice for people and this is how they repay you. :mmph:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I signed up - if it becomes a problem I'll send Brandon a big'ol-steamin pile bomb


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

FWTX said:


> I signed up - if it becomes a problem I'll send Brandon a big'ol-steamin pile bomb


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I signed up. As soon as I get the package I'll just mark their email as spam


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't get it here in MA.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Booo no Cali


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Signed up. Let's see what happens.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Q&A said:


> So here is a link to the club JC Newman Cigar Club
> 
> There is a $18 membership fee, so what I am guessing is that you get your first year free and unless you remember to cancel it, it will get automatically renewed?


I noticed the same thing - but my assumption is they're offering up some free memberships to increase circulation. I don't see anything suspicious about it really - I want to get special offers - especially on Newman cigars.

thanks meatcake

by the way - since we're on the subject - it's a good idea to visit the manufacturers home sites from time to time - more than once I've stumbled on special samplers they're offering up at bargain prices - I once got 4 of Savinelli's new line for $10.00 w/free shipping


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Q&A said:


> Russ, do you know if these memberships get automatically renewed? Did you have to do anything to cancel your membership?


They don't have a CC (Credit card) to auto renew. There is no agreement. This is in CA. I don't smell a rat.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I went ahead and signed up too. We will see what happens!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

ssaka said:


> I personally would not hesitate to participate in this program.


So did you sign yourself up??:smile:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

RG Bump to OP. Sorry if it was mentioned in the thread, but there is an ad in the latest CA (page 40), which has the same offer with different artwork.

Amazed at this freebie!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

beercritic said:


> RG Bump to OP. Sorry if it was mentioned in the thread, but there is an ad in the latest CA (page 40), which has the same offer with different artwork.
> 
> Amazed at this freebie!


Thanks for the bump. Just glad to be able to
Pass on a cool deal to my fellow puffers.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

I signed up but have little faith something will actually arrive at my doorstep. :dunno:


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

:razz:Thanks for the info I gave it a try so lets wait and see.....:rockon:


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Signed up, now the wait. :bored:


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link, signed up yesterday.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll see what happens with it too... spam doesn't bother me too much anyway. one click on gmail and i'm gtg.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Signed up, let's see how this goes


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Signed up, lets see about this.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Signed up... I'll give it a go!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in, I already get about 20 emails a day from other cigar shops


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I applied, but I gave a phony phone number because I don't want people to start calling me or for my number to be sold. You can do what you will with my many emails.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I applied, but I gave a phony phone number because I don't want people to start calling me or for my number to be sold. You can do what you will with my many emails.


That's the best approach. I'll watch from the sidelines. I'd need about 10 cigars to bite.
We at the Puff community must do our best to be sure that the spam attacks are kept to a minimum by taking certain steps to....
Oh Crap ! nevermind !


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

edin508 said:


> My state sucks!


I'm here, too brother, Like Savior Faire, I'm everywhere. I got ya covered. You know I don't smoke much. I signed up.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone gotten these yet?

Edit: Just read the fine print...



> Please allow 4 to 6 weeks for order processing.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Has anyone gotten these yet?


nothing here yet


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Signed up with my school addy. Might try again with my household.


----------



## Usfphil (Aug 27, 2012)

Gave it a shot we will see how it goes.


----------



## TxOcelot (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in, that is the beauty of using Google Voice, you get a real working second phone number from your area, that you can then simply set to go to google voicemail and just in case you really have to know if someone calls. Makes it easier to when you need to call out and don't want them getting your number to call you back. 

Now to see if we get items or fluff from this offer.


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

"offer only avalilable to U.S. residents."


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

TxOcelot said:


> I'm in, that is the beauty of using Google Voice, you get a real working second phone number from your area, that you can then simply set to go to google voicemail and just in case you really have to know if someone calls. Makes it easier to when you need to call out and don't want them getting your number to call you back.
> 
> Now to see if we get items or fluff from this offer.


I used my google phone number as well!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

J. Drew said:


> I used my google phone number as well!


I always use mine, when I sign up for anything that requires a phone number.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

So I got a nice email today saying sorry but you're already a member. I politely replied "I know I'm already a member. Reading here Claim your piece of the "good Life" it says "limit one per house hold existing members will receive a free one year renewal" I was trying for the one year renewal." Just got a reply that they renewed me for a year for free. Bonus :cb
FYI it was from @jcnewman.com not some third party so it's legit.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ken Hastings said:


> So I got a nice email today saying sorry but you're already a member. I politely replied "I know I'm already a member. Reading here Claim your piece of the "good Life" it says "limit one per house hold existing members will receive a free one year renewal" I was trying for the one year renewal." Just got a reply that they renewed me for a year for free. Bonus :cb
> FYI it was from @jcnewman.com not some third party so it's legit.


Good news that its legit. Sorry no free cigars for u?


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Good news that its legit. Sorry no free cigars for u?


Not sure about free Cigars but another free shirt is on it's way to me will update if sticks are with shirt. Either way if it's free it's for me :cb


----------



## TxOcelot (Aug 28, 2012)

Free is free, and another year on the name is even more balanced a plan. Good to see they are processing forward.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone received their yet? I have lost track of time. I guess I could've looked at the first comment, actually.......


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Has anyone received their yet? I have lost track of time. I guess I could've looked at the first comment, actually.......


Nothing yet...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nothing here yet... signed up the day this was first posted. :noidea:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys don't sweat it - youre not ordering from an auction site.
As mentioned befor I've been in on factory offers on deals before - it takes time for them to gather everything together in response to the offer and then they pack them one by one by hand - takes time, they probably had to order the t-shirts. I've had some come after so many weeks I thought they were bombs - no biggie - forget about it. 
For instant gradification may I recommnend lottery scratch offs or spanking the monkey...


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Typically things like this take 6 to 8 weeks or longer. As said above forget about it and one day you will have a nice little surprise.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Arrived today....

- 2012 Membership
- Club Sampler
- Taupe Golf Shirt


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nice...good looking shirt... i do like me some cuesta rey, so ill be on the look out for the mailman...


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Will they be sending all of them out at the same time?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> Arrived today....
> 
> - 2012 Membership
> - Club Sampler
> - Taupe Golf Shirt


Great! I was afraid I told you guys about a bogus offer! Glad to see they are coming through. Be nice if I get MINE! Lol


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I like that shirt better than the one they showed in the offer!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

signed up also....thanx


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, that shirt is way better.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Arrived today....
> 
> - 2012 Membership
> - Club Sampler
> - Taupe Golf Shirt


Got mine today too, exact same as Dale's


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Got mine today too, exact same as Dale's


Sweet! I think I signed up the same day so maybe I'll get mine today too!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Got mine today too, exact same as Dale's


Wow 2 in one day. Looking good for everyone getting their goods soon. Awesome.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Just signed up. Won't get the free smokes though.
Thanks


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Sweet! I think I signed up the same day so maybe I'll get mine today too!


 Put my order in the day before and have not received mine yet. 2 things:
1. Wonder if they are shipping by region. 
2. Wonder if they are only shipping to CA subscribers since that is where the original offer was seen.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Did anyone who received get a second conFirmation email?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Put my order in the day before and have not received mine yet. 2 things:
> 1. Wonder if they are shipping by region.
> 2. Wonder if they are only shipping to CA subscribers since that is where the original offer was seen.


I haven't received a confirmation via email or a package in the mail yet. I am a CA subscriber, so we'll see if that has any connection (doubtful).


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

meatcake said:


> Put my order in the day before and have not received mine yet. 2 things:
> 1. Wonder if they are shipping by region.
> 2. Wonder if they are only shipping to CA subscribers since that is where the original offer was seen.


Dale is in Georgia and I'm in your area...kinda random.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

eNthusiast said:


> Did anyone who received get a second conFirmation email?


I never got a _any_ confirmation email...got my package today.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> I never got a _any_ confirmation email...got my package today.


That's good to hear. Thanks!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Dale is in Georgia and I'm in your area...kinda random.


dammit man. I better get mine or I will be...well...without free stuff!!! lol

That is my typical luck though, tell everyone about something cool...then miss out on it.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

No freebies for me today, but I can't imagine it will be much longer since I'm smack in the middle of the 2 that got theirs.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

meatcake said:


> dammit man. I better get mine or I will be...well...without free stuff!!! lol
> 
> That is my typical luck though, tell everyone about something cool...then miss out on it.


tell you what... if you dont receive your stuff, ill make sure you get a couple of cigars!!! :heh: bwahahahaahaa...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol I got mine today! Wooo


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

meatcake said:


> dammit man. I better get mine or I will be...well...without free stuff!!! lol
> 
> That is my typical luck though, tell everyone about something cool...then miss out on it.


Let not your heart be troubled Brandon...I'll bet the mailman will spread some of the love your way within a day or so. If you don't get yours, I'd be happy to send you the Cuesta Rey, Diamond Star, Brickhouse and El Kabong, er, El Baton. I'm keepin' the sweet shirt though! haha


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Let not your heart be troubled Brandon...I'll bet the mailman will spread some of the love your way within a day or so. If you don't get yours, I'd be happy to send you the Cuesta Rey, Diamond Star, Brickhouse and El Kabong, er, El Baton. I'm keepin' the sweet shirt though! haha


Much obliged but keep them for yourself! Mine are out there on a cold dark truck somewhere....


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine landed today. I got the same 4 sticks but not as cool of a shirt. I got a Brickhouse Tshirt. Pretty stoked!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Mine landed today. I got a 5er but not as cool of a shirt. I got a Brickhouse Tshirt. Pretty stoked!


Pictures man! We need pictures!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

wow, bunch dropped today! I figure I will get mine in next day or two. No worries.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Correction I did get a 4 pack and this shirt with it.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Just tried to login to their site to check it out some more and it just goes to google.com Guess a lot of people got some sticks today and crashed their site?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

HOLY MOLY - first time I ever saw a deal where they offer a t-shirt and send an embroidered sport shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice smokes too!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

GIBrett said:


> Just tried to login to their site to check it out some more and it just goes to google.com Guess a lot of people got some sticks today and crashed their site?


Claim your piece of the "good Life"
try again - states good through Sept.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I mean to the main site after you sign up. I wanted to browse the members section and what not


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Never got any e-mail or confirmation, other than at the time of originally signing up. Keep the faith Brothers (and possibly Sisters)! :tu


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Correction I did get a 4 pack and this shirt with it.


I like the BrickHouse T-shirt better then the golf shirt. Thanks Meatcake for the cool link. You rock!!!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got mine! Awesome shirt and a nice four stick sampler with el baton, brickhouse, diamond crown and cuesta rey!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

When you try to go to the JC Newman club homepage it just takes me to google so I tried a few other links that I found on google to the club and my browser tells me that all of them are attack pages.... hope this doesn't turn into a problem!


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like it may take me a while. I got an email about not having the correct info in my submission. Not sure how, but I replied. We'll see what happens soon enough.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got mine. Blue t-shirt with a front pocket. Don't care much about it. More interested in the cigars!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

What does it come by? USPS, UPS, FedEx?


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Great question. That'll determine if I'm still eligible to receive this.


TopsiderLXI said:


> What does it come by? USPS, UPS, FedEx?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Got an email from them today saying that some of my info was missing and they needed my mailing address. I guess I'll be waiting a little longer... :c


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> What does it come by? USPS, UPS, FedEx?


Mine came via UPS Ground.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I never got any kind of confirmation. Nothing in the mail yet.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My friendly USPS mailman brought mine. 2 days ago. Fort Worth. Texas. Frisco? Denton? Where's that? haha  MeatcakeBrandon, I'll still send you my seegars but I'm a-keepin' that Cuesta Rey golf shirt. Envy of the clubhouse!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> My friendly USPS mailman brought mine. 2 days ago. Fort Worth. Texas. Frisco? Denton? Where's that? haha  MeatcakeBrandon, I'll still send you my seegars but I'm a-keepin' that Cuesta Rey golf shirt. Envy of the clubhouse!


Don't send me your cigars! Im holding out for my own. They are coming. I can feel it!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Q&A said:


> Just got mine. Blue t-shirt with a front pocket. Don't care much about it. More interested in the cigars!


Gotta be getting mine pretty soon then. /crosses fingers.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Still waiting as well


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> My friendly USPS mailman brought mine. 2 days ago. Fort Worth. Texas. Frisco? Denton? Where's that? haha  MeatcakeBrandon, I'll still send you my seegars but I'm a-keepin' that Cuesta Rey golf shirt. Envy of the clubhouse!


I'm in Grand Prairie damit - where's mine?!?! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Grumble grumble....


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad to know this is legit. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't remember providing a shirt size when signing up. Anyone else?


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Treadwell said:


> I don't remember providing a shirt size when signing up. Anyone else?


I remember it, but as I recall it was weird because they only had certain odd sizes. I had to go with a size that wasn't mine and will be glad to sent it to a BOTL if it doesn't fit correctly!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> My friendly USPS mailman brought mine. 2 days ago. Fort Worth. Texas. Frisco? Denton? Where's that? haha  MeatcakeBrandon, I'll still send you my seegars but I'm a-keepin' that Cuesta Rey golf shirt. Envy of the clubhouse!


Maybe we should all send a couple of cigars to meatcake......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Maybe we should all send a couple of cigars to meatcake......


Lol. Just give it time guys. They are mailing a TON of free stuff out. I'm sure all the people on eligible states will get them In time.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got an email that they need my full last name, so I gave it to them. It occurs to me these cigars are more than likely medium-full bodied cigars, which is not my current pallete. Since the only way to enhance said palette is to apparently smoke a lot of cigars, these ones are probably gonna be in the humidor for at least a year or more, since I don't have that much time or money to go expanding my palette very often. I expect to see them in a couple weeks, don't know anything about any of the four though, their names aren't familiar to me.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

I paid for this very recently like weeks before the offer was made for free. Did get a free year renewal. The shirt I got first was the blue T shirt in the add. The renewal was the golf shirt pictured. The Diamond Crown is a premium mild-medium stick IMO.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got an email from UPS on Wednesday, mine is going to be here today. I'll post up a pic when I get it.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Treadwell said:


> I don't remember providing a shirt size when signing up. Anyone else?


it's on the sign-up
Claim your piece of the "good Life"
Claim your piece of the "Good Life"


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> I got an email from UPS on Wednesday, mine is going to be here today. I'll post up a pic when I get it.


UPS, USPS, man these are getting delivered by everyone? Anyone get their package delivered by horse or parachute drop yet?


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine came today! Got the Brickhouse T-shirt. Don't worry guys, yours are on their way I'm sure


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Got mine today. Different shirt than any of the ones listed. It's a pocket tee. Pretty cool actually. I wonder if it is based on age?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If based on age, we might see some cigar themed Underoos or Depends soon. :lol:


----------



## TxOcelot (Aug 28, 2012)

That Brickhouse T-shirt looks good.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

I signed up for this early on and am still waiting for my package to arrive. I'd be grateful for anything that arrives, but definitely like the t-shirts with the pocket on the front. I'll make sure to post a pic of what arrives!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> If based on age, we might see some cigar themed Underoos or Depends soon. :lol:


I'm guessing it's a size issue - they asked on the sign-up - it's doubtful they would want to send you a size you couldn't wear, like I mentioned earlier they might be waiting on a shipment.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Still... I'd definitely sport some Cuesta Rey drawers!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Heres mine.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my confirmation email finally! Says I should have mine in 4 to 6 weeks. Woot!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Got my confirmation email finally! Says I should have mine in 4 to 6 weeks. Woot!


Same here!


----------



## Usfphil (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got my confirmation email too.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Got my confirmation email finally! Says I should have mine in 4 to 6 weeks. Woot!


ditto meat - at that same time

Thank you for your interest in the Cigar Connoisseur Club by J.C. Newman. We have received your membership request and your order is being processed. You should expect your 4-pack of cigars, shirt and membership card in the next 4-6 weeks. We appreciate your patience while we work through a very high volume of orders.

Just as a reminder, this is a 100% free offer for Cigar Aficionado readers in honor of the magazine's 20th anniversary. We hope you enjoy your year long membership in the club and consider renewing next year.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Thank you,


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

They have been busy at JC Newman! Got my confirmation today, too.

Thanks for the link, Brandon, and,,, Thank you, Kara Kelley of the Cigar Connoisseur Club by J.C. Newman, I will be waitig to enjoy your wares.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Just as an FYI, I received my confirmation e-mail today too, but actually got my package in the mail last week.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Got my email confirmation as well, can't wait for these free items, that Im very thankful for to arrive!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I received the same email today! Glad I was lucky enough to be part of the chosen few!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

I signed up for this 7-10 days ago and received my confirmation today as well. Thanks to Brandon for putting this out there.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Still... I'd definitely sport some Cuesta Rey drawers!


Then us old guys could start saggin' our britches with pride! heh heh


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Got my confirmation email finally! Says I should have mine in 4 to 6 weeks. Woot!


Got my e-mail today as well Brandon; TY for the heads up on this Sir!


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

I received my email. But because I live in the great state of New York I will not be receiving cigars. Just the shirt.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"This website has been compromised..."


Uhhhhh.... :noidea:


Does this mean I'm gonna get spam afterall?!


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Got my email this afternoon. 4-6 weeks it says.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Website is compromised. I also ordered one of the shirts they have for sale. Not the free one a paid one. They did not send me what I ordered and "paid" for they substituted. Will see how customer service handles it mg:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

izkeh said:


> Got my email this afternoon. 4-6 weeks it says.


Same here. I received my email today.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Got my e-mail today as well Brandon; TY for the heads up on this Sir!


No prob, glad to see my fellow BOTL's reaping the benefits of FREE!!!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

The actual club website has been down for a week or so... I also got the email today but got my package last week.


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my email yesterday. I'm hoping that I get my stuff sooner than expected. Seems like it took you guys on average around 3 weeks to get yours, right?


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Ken Hastings said:


> Website is compromised. I also ordered one of the shirts they have for sale. Not the free one a paid one. They did not send me what I ordered and "paid" for they substituted. Will see how customer service handles it mg:


Great Customer Service! :cb

"Konrad,

Please except our sincere apology in your Brickhouse Tee Shirt order. We have recently change the color and design of the Brickhouse Tee Shirts and the Website had not been update prior to your order being placed. However, I did find the Tee Shirt you wanted and will be shipping it out today for you. Please keep the other Tee Shirt due to the Website error. Please let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with,

Kelly"

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Ken Hastings said:


> Great Customer Service! :cb
> 
> "Konrad,
> 
> ...


Sweet! and that is the girl who sends out the membership e-mails - I imagine she's a busy little... bee!


----------



## Usfphil (Aug 27, 2012)

Got an email yesterday saying 4-6 weeks and today here it is


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got an email from UPS saying it would be delivered tomorrow. Exciting. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothin for me and I signed up pretty early. Oh well, I lost nothing! Thanks Brandon.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Just got an email from UPS saying it would be delivered tomorrow. Exciting. Thanks Brandon.


No prob Brent, no USP here for me yet, but we are close so I imagine mine is nearby.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> Nothin for me and I signed up pretty early. Oh well, I lost nothing! Thanks Brandon.


Don't give up yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

website compromised


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Received my confirmation email Monday, package yesterday via UPS.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> website compromised


Got this from their facebook page...


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I just got my confirmation email on Monday as well! Expecting the package...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Got mine today! Advertised t-shirt, not the polo or the brickhouse. Can't complain though!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

Those guys who already received yours, where did the package originate from? UPS shows I have something coming from VA but am not expecting anything else and I know JC Newman is in FL.


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

How do you track your order? I got the confirmation email but I didn't see any kind of tracking number.


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

TheLastOneDead said:


> How do you track your order? I got the confirmation email but I didn't see any kind of tracking number.


"UPS My Choice" It's free and it will notify you of most UPS shipments headed to your address.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Clicked link and it was a tease. Look like this one closed it up!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Clicked link and it was a tease. Look like this one closed it up!


Well if you still want in I think you can call the number like the guys above said but ya the web entry part is closed up.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

naajsmith said:


> Those guys who already received yours, where did the package originate from? UPS shows I have something coming from VA but am not expecting anything else and I know JC Newman is in FL.


Mine was delayed till Friday but showing as originating from Tampa, FL. Also, the UPS My Choice alert clearly stated JC Newman.


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Mine was delayed till Friday but showing as originating from Tampa, FL. Also, the UPS My Choice alert clearly stated JC Newman.


Thanks Brent. Then that is clearly not what is coming. I wonder what it could be! I hope it's a good surprise!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Got mine in today! Also originated from Tampa. No Pics but the same as everyone elses! Thanks for the link Meatturd!:tape: :laugh:


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine arrived in the mail today. Golf shirt! Sweet I can wear that to work on casual Fridays.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone else out there still not even receive an email? Or am I the last one.........:boohoo:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey - I got my confirmation - that's all I need - after all they debited my account - $0.00


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I never got a confirmation email, but I just got an email from UPS saying my stuff will be here tomorrow.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

If this was a trap....sign me up for another. My package arrived today.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

007 Cruiser said:


> Received my confirmation email Monday, package yesterday via UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Same here, I like the shirt, nice fit, sort of glad, I have quite a few t-shirts, but this polo shirt is nice. Smokes look decent as well. Thanks again, brother. I noticed the yearly fee isn't bad, well worth it if you are in a State where you can get the cigars as well.

This was a great deal for free!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I got mine in yesterday as well. Same shirt/cigars...FREE-FREE!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got mine! What an awesome find, meatcake!!!


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine just arrived today. Pretty impressive given that ordered maybe two weeks ago, and just got my confirmation email with a 4+ week wait about three days ago.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

got the confirmation.....but still nothing. I think I saw my mailman wearing that shirt!!!! WHAAAAT!! LOL
Still waiting here.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

meatcake said:


> got the confirmation.....but still nothing. I think I saw my mailman wearing that shirt!!!! WHAAAAT!! LOL
> Still waiting here.


And you were the first...figgers!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> And you were the first...figgers!


yup, and Hachigo is right down the way from me, like 10min! I guess it just goes to show you it isn't when you ordered or where you live.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Never got an email, but signed up last week and got the a polo shirt today. No cigars, because of where I live tho.

My bro got his today, and he got an Hawaiian type shirt. I'm bummed.

Thanks for the heads up OP.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Received my notice email that it was processed earlier this week. Shirt and cigars showed up today! WOOO!!!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. The shirt was great. The El Baton was a very nice smoke this morning. The Diamond Crown was very soft and fresh. It's going to need quite a bit of time before it is smokeable. I might try the others tomorrow.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Received my notice email that it was processed earlier this week. Shirt and cigars showed up today! WOOO!!!


which shirt - the sport or T?


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

I received the confirmation email a few days ago. No package yet. Here's hoping it shows up sometime before the 4 week timeframe.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Got mine yesterday evening via UPS. The smokes and the polo are exactly what is shown in the pictures in this thread.

Helluva deal.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Well even though I paid the ad said you'd get a free renewal of your membership. The paid was the blue T-Shirt. Yesterday the free renewal arrived it's the Golf shirt pictured in this thread and the 4 cigars. Thank You JC Newman! :cb


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Received my golf shirt and 4 free cigars yesterday. Thanks for posting this


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice surprise on my door step today. 4 sticks and a shirt.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

UPS truck just showed up! I am doing the happy dance in my living room!









EDIT:

I got the blue pocket t-shirt. It is a lot cooler than the picture online made it look IMO.

Does anyone have a cigar measuring tool that could tell me what the RG on these cigars are? I am wanting to catalog them and do not have such a thing.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I got an email a couple of days ago, so now I'm waiting to see if it comes true for me as well.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Just got mine too. The shirt is beautiful and not cheaply made at all. The cigars look great as well. Enjoy the El Baton. They're great cigars. Very cool!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

came to my work today UPS - four beautiful sticks and a really nice sport shirt 
Thanks to the Newman people (Kelly) - and you too Meatman!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Received an email confirmation today.....only 4-6 weeks now!!!!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I got my email confirmation and delivery on the same day so depending on where you live, you might get it any day now.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Still nothing...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

just got mine... :whoo: ... :whoo:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Friend of mine that I told about this (one of the guys who got me back into cigars) signed up 2 weeks ago...got his yesterday!! He lives down the block from me! Really? Now I just think they are doing this on purpose..... 
:frusty:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Got an email from them asking for a name. I think I used initials or something when signing up. Gave them my dogs name Weenis, should be shipping soon.


----------



## tysver (Sep 3, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Very nice.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, there's always Monday. :frusty:


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Got mine in yesterday! I wish I would of gotten that sweet golf shirt! But this was FREE!!! So I can't really complain. Did anyone else get the same shirt as I did?


----------



## tysver (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry, got the golf shirt.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

djcsewell said:


> Got mine in yesterday! I wish I would of gotten that sweet golf shirt! But this was FREE!!! So I can't really complain. Did anyone else get the same shirt as I did?


That looks like it would be perfect for an "ugly shirt" party!


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine showed up yesterday. I got the golf shirt and the cigars, which are resting in the wineador after arriving in a truck which apparently had no AC. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

BTW...Really glad I didn't get the same shirt that David did. LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

karma67 said:


> BTW...Really glad I didn't get the same shirt that David did. LOL


Ya. How much you wanna bet that IF I do get mine, that will be the shirt I get.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Ya. How much you wanna bet that IF I do get mine, that will be the shirt I get.


Ha. Same here.


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife just looked at that shirt and said that if I had gotten it, she would have paid me ten bucks to wear it. Maybe that would have been better...hmm...profit from a free shirt...nope...still glad it was the golf shirt.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

karma67 said:


> Mine showed up yesterday. I got the golf shirt and the cigars, which are resting in the wineador after arriving in a truck which apparently had no AC. Looking forward to trying them.


Maybe we live in the same neighborhood because my cigars were very warm plus my box was crushed. I looked at the UPS guy and said, "Seriously?" Luckily the cigars weren't damaged.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally got my email confirmation. at least now I know somehow, someday I may get get this gift.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

karma67 said:


> BTW...Really glad I didn't get the same shirt that David did. LOL


hahahaha Awe man!! How you gonna do me like that?? ha j/k
Yea, man... the golf shirt would of been awesome... but..... can't beat free!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

sean373 said:


> That looks like it would be perfect for an "ugly shirt" party!


haha yea for sure. At least it's a really comfy shirt!


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

I got mine, the shirt is pretty cool, I'll be rocking it at the gym like a bad @$$


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

36Bones said:


> Well, there's always Monday. :frusty:


I feel your pain...


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

thanks meat.. got mine and a terribly ugly brown polo


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

so I was herfing it up with Baconstrips today and my wife texts me "you got a package in the mail" 
My first though...woot, got my shirt and cigars...
Get home...NOPE...bomb from Bunnosaurusrex instead...which was awesome by the way, but in the back of my mind I was going "Dammit!!"
the wait continues...


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

meatcake said:


> so I was herfing it up with Baconstrips today and my wife texts me "you got a package in the mail"
> My first though...woot, got my shirt and cigars...
> Get home...NOPE...bomb from Bunnosaurusrex instead...which was awesome by the way, but in the back of my mind I was going "Dammit!!"
> the wait continues...


Same thing happened to me today. I forgot about everything else I had coming in the mail as well...... The wait indeed continues.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

meatcake said:


> so I was herfing it up with Baconstrips today and my wife texts me "you got a package in the mail"
> My first though...woot, got my shirt and cigars...
> Get home...NOPE...bomb from Bunnosaurusrex instead...which was awesome by the way, but in the back of my mind I was going "Dammit!!"
> the wait continues...


They are pissed at you because they have had to give away so many free shirts and cigars! This is their payback. Mental anguish.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

J. Drew said:


> They are pissed at you because they have had to give away so many free shirts and cigars! This is their payback. Mental anguish.


That actually makes sense in my paranoid brain!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> thanks meat.. got mine and a terribly ugly brown polo


Can't be uglier than the shirt I got! ha


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ATTN guys!
I got the sports pull over and I'd swap for the Hawaiian in a heartbeat!
If it is an XL - I got an XXL because I thought it was going to be a T-shirt, which usually shrink one size.
think about it!
You guys don't get fashion obviously...


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

FWTX said:


> ATTN guys!
> I got the sports pull over and I'd swap for the Hawaiian in a heartbeat!
> If it is an XL - I got an XXL because I thought it was going to be a T-shirt, which usually shrink one size.
> think about it!
> You guys don't get fashion obviously...


I'd suggest a swap out with you if your's was an XL


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

J. Drew said:


> They are pissed at you because they have had to give away so many free shirts and cigars! This is their payback. Mental anguish.


Nah, they're pissed at him because he single handedly BROKE the website! :rofl:


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> If this was a trap....sign me up for another. My package arrived today.


This was exactly what I had show up on my doorstep earlier this week. Set the tone for a great week in 'gars...


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

I need to send mines in


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Maybe we live in the same neighborhood because my cigars were very warm plus my box was crushed. I looked at the UPS guy and said, "Seriously?" Luckily the cigars weren't damaged.


Perhaps we do. The box looked like it had been run over. I took pics of it, so I could send them to the company if the cigars were broken. All was well, tho'.
What area of town are you in?


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Received my package today....










Shirt is a little to small, but myfault not thiers.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Got my package in the mail today! Thanks again Brandon!


----------



## oilburner (Sep 23, 2012)

Called and signed up today. The (very friendly) woman who took my info said wait time was up to 6-8 weeks because of the volume of signups they had received. 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

oilburner said:


> Called and signed up today. The (very friendly) woman who took my info said wait time was up to 6-8 weeks because of the volume of signups they had received.
> Thanks for the heads up!


Hehehehehe....volume of sign ups. Between the cigar aficionado readers and us we killed them.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

oilburner said:


> Called and signed up today. The (very friendly) woman who took my info said wait time was up to 6-8 weeks because of the volume of signups they had received.
> Thanks for the heads up!


that nice lady is Kara - [email protected] 
she's the nice lady who helped us with this fantastic free-for-all
drop her a thank you!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

FWTX said:


> ATTN guys!
> I got the sports pull over and I'd swap for the Hawaiian in a heartbeat!
> If it is an XL - I got an XXL because I thought it was going to be a T-shirt, which usually shrink one size.
> think about it!
> You guys don't get fashion obviously...


Got mine today!

My box also looked like it was run over but the contents were in good shape...except ugly seemed to have exploded all over the shirt! mg: But as others have said, it was free so it's awesome.

Ken, if you are still wanting the Hawaiian shirt in XL, let me know.

Brandon, Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I would have my package in hand if I would just be home to accept the package! I'll chock it up to the negatives of apartment living, LOL


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Got mine today and just as an fyi I didn't sign up until the first posts of people starting to receive theirs. So like a week or two at most? I did however receive the fugly shirt:

*







*


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> Got mine today and just as an fyi I didn't sign up until the first posts of people starting to receive theirs. So like a week or two at most? I did however receive the fugly shirt:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


And.....still nothing here....urg


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Not a fan of either shirt so it doesn't matter to me. I'll pass it along to someone eventually. However, fully expecting the crazy red one that seems to be going out as punishment for signing up late!


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> And.....still nothing here....urg


Ha, sorry brother but please let me offer you my shirt as condolence


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Not a fan of either shirt so it doesn't matter to me. I'll pass it along to someone eventually. However, fully expecting the crazy red one that seems to be going out as punishment for signing up late!


We will TEST that theory if I ever get mine. If I get the ugly red shirt, your argument is invalid!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting on mine too, Brandon and it's been a couple weeks since they emailed me to confirm my address....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I signed up very early, got my email going on two weeks ago, and nadda delivered yet. Seems like they did this in a very randomized way!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

gosh said:


> I signed up very early, got my email going on two weeks ago, and nadda delivered yet. Seems like they did this in a very randomized way!


I got mine in barely 2 weeks!! Very random.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

So my question is this:
Free sticks is free sticks, but are they any good? 
I've got a couple BrickHouse at home resting, but havent tried them yet, and don't know anything about the others...


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> Got mine today and just as an fyi I didn't sign up until the first posts of people starting to receive theirs. So like a week or two at most? I did however receive the fugly shirt:


are you kidding? That shirt is AWESOME!

But then again, Irritating my girlfriend IS kind of another hobby of mine.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

insult met injury today....2 of my work friends that I told about this deal. One, the day I posted here, and the other guy 2 weeks ago.....wore their shirts today. 
They called eachother and coordinated...just to mess with me. 
How nice of them...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Got mine last week on Wednesday


----------



## bimmerman2 (Sep 23, 2012)

I called today and got on. They are continuing the promotion until the end of Sept. I believe.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Got mine while I was on vaca....working. Sorry you still haven't gotten yours Brandon. You can have mine if you don't end up getting yours.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hachigo said:


> Got mine while I was on vaca....working. Sorry you still haven't gotten yours Brandon. You can have mine if you don't end up getting yours.


See - I was thinking I didn't get mine yet because of my size = XXL.... but I guess that's not the reason ^ :dunno:


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Received mine today. Pretty cool t-shirt but of course no cigars to NY


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

That is actually a pretty awesome shirt though.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> That is actually a pretty awesome shirt though.


thank you I think so. This is the one my son received.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

KSB said:


> thank you I think so. This is the one my son received.


Now that looks like a pretty effin' sweet shirt...


----------



## Kari from Chicago (Aug 10, 2012)

I got the Ugly XL Hawaiian shirt... and some lovely sticks.. I had Phil model it but its up to him if he wants to post it.. I'd trade it for some sticks lol


----------



## Kari from Chicago (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah that polo wasn't a brown hunny, it was more of a pukey green... :yuck:


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my box 2 weeks ago and great shirt with 4 smokes a el baton, diamon crown, cuesta rey, brick house. shirt is an el baton shirt grey with some nice designs on it and says fine nicaraguan tobacco with a dragon underneath it.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I received my package yesterday...Since I'm in CA there were no cigars, but I did get a great Cuesta Rey shirt...Nice!!!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

when i am able to link ill post pics of the shirt.


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

I got my email on the 17th. Just got an email from ups saying it's scheduled to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

turtlexj said:


> I got my email on the 17th. Just got an email from ups saying it's scheduled to deliver tomorrow.


That's when I received mine. I need to sign up on UPS's email notification service.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Do they have a service where anything addressed to you even when they never tell you about it comes up as you and they alert you? That would be awesome for me, it's one of the reasons I use a secondary address.


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> Do they have a service where anything addressed to you even when they never tell you about it comes up as you and they alert you? That would be awesome for me, it's one of the reasons I use a secondary address.


yeah my ups someone earlier posted it but I'm to lazy to check who it was I'm on my phone right now that's how I found out. It's nice not having to check their Site plus it gives you a four hour delivery Window


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Still nothing here...only been 2 weeks since the letter but seems like a freaking eternity seeing all these posts. LOL


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Still nothing here...only been 2 weeks since the letter but seems like a freaking eternity seeing all these posts. LOL


Same. I never got a second email though. Only one right after I signed up. Maybe I did it wrong or something.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

My UPS Choice, FedEX Tracking, and USPS Syndicate all refuse to accept my information. Sigh.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i still haven't gotten mine, but i can just see what's gonna happen when I first wear whatever shirt I get out....

"So, you some kinda cigar smoker or something?"

"Yeah, that's right..."

"Hmm... weird shirt."


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

android said:


> i still haven't gotten mine, but i can just see what's gonna happen when I first wear whatever shirt I get out....
> 
> "So, you some kinda cigar smoker or something?"
> 
> ...


Or maybe they'll be like.

"Hey, didn't know you smoked cigars."

"Yeah, they're a hobby"

"Cool.. hey, I've always wanted to try one, do you have any suggestions"

"Yeah, sure! *Hands him cigar ???* Try this, and here, take this cutter."

"Thanks man"

*Fast forward to future of many hangouts and cigars and other types of interactions with your new friend.*


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

I got stuff yesterday. I do not remember asking for this or signing up but apparently I did ?????????? free cigars and the shirt is real nice but not something I will wear. The membership card is funny - the description says 'exciting membership card' not sure why they consider the card exciting it serves no purpose..?? Not complaining though 4 free cigars including an el baton & brickhouse which I like...Just surprised me cause I don't recall requesting it or signing up for it...?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

mannish said:


> I got stuff yesterday. I do not remember asking for this or signing up but apparently I did ?????????? free cigars and the shirt is real nice but not something I will wear. The membership card is funny - the description says 'exciting membership card' not sure why they consider the card exciting it serves no purpose..?? Not complaining though 4 free cigars including an el baton & brickhouse which I like...Just surprised me cause I don't recall requesting it or signing up for it...?


So the guy who didn't sign up got his and I'm still waiting. Typical. Lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> Still nothing here...only been 2 weeks since the letter but seems like a freaking eternity seeing all these posts. LOL


Hmmm...just go this box with a shirt and cigars that should have gone to someone named brandon...well guess I'd better smoke em up...

Obviously just pulling your chain! I'm sure yours will be there soon bro...I just figured I'd make fun of you so the wait seemed even longer!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine just showed up a few minutes ago, got the greyish golf shirt but the cigar are very dry. At least the Cuesta Rey has some nice yellow cello.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally got mine today, just as I was about to write this thing off lol. Like a lot of people, UPS seems to have gone out of it's way to beat the shit out of the box >.<

All in all I'm happy! Got one of the two shirts I was hoping for, and some rather nice sticks! Oh, and a Brickhouse, ha!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

meatcake said:


> So the guy who didn't sign up got his and I'm still waiting. Typical. Lol


hahaha...irony of ironies...still have the 4 seegars. Just say the word brother and I'll ship them off to Frisco!


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today. The box looked like the UPS driver used it to defend the universe. Cigars are on deck for some freezer time. Got the Hawaiian shirt. Girlfriend refuses to be in the same room with it. 

Score.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> hahaha...irony of ironies...still have the 4 seegars. Just say the word brother and I'll ship them off to Frisco!


I STILL think JC is gonna come through. Im holding out. 4 more weeks to go...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Black 6 said:


> Got mine in the mail today. The box looked like the UPS driver used it to defend the universe. Cigars are on deck for some freezer time. Got the Hawaiian shirt. Girlfriend refuses to be in the same room with it.
> 
> Score.


Score is right! The universe is saved, you're not naked, and you get to spend some quality time alone with your FOUR cigars!

:banana:

As for me, I signed up early, but only recently got the email. Still no package.

I'm actually kinda hoping for the Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Score is right! The universe is saved, you're not naked, and you get to spend some quality time alone with your FOUR cigars!
> 
> :banana:
> 
> ...


HAHA! someone gets it. I love this shirt. I was stoked when i looked in the box and saw it, because I actually like the way it looks. The fact that it irritates my girlfriend so badly is just a bonus.

I got my email on 9/17 and got the shirt just under 2 weeks later. (i can't remember when i signed up).


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Still waiting for mine to arrive, got the email a little over a week ago. I got faith though and I'm sure it will get here by Christmas.


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

I got mine on Friday I got the golf shirt. ups is definitely being rough on these boxes.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing yet...


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Nothing yet...


It's because you didn't vote for me.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Nothing yet...


what are the chances that the people sending these packages out look at this thread and laugh their ass off as they have yours sitting in a closet? Nothing for me yet either though.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

turtlexj said:


> I got mine on Friday I got the golf shirt. ups is definitely being rough on these boxes.


Mine was smashed flat - UPS SUCKS

:fu: UPS :fu:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Mine was smashed flat - UPS SUCKS
> 
> :fu: UPS :fu:


Hopefully your cigars weren't damaged. Many of us got very damaged boxes from UPS. I wonder why that is the case? Very frustrating. Here's to hoping that Brandon gets his package intact soon!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

You know, I'd love to get mine soon too. One of my friends from work signed up after I did, got his.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine came, I got the non hawaiian shirt type. I didn't receive any type of notice though. Usually I can't really get my mail easily unless I know it's coming and to be at the receiving address before it ships off to redirect, somehow I got it though, still a bit peeved I got no notice.

Anyway, the 4 cigars and shirt are there, one of the cigars looks a bit.. pressured.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

got mine yesterday - blue T-shirt instead of polo shirt and the 4 cigars. T-shirt is wrong size and would have rather had a polo ... but hey ... cant complain when it's free LOL


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Got mine last Thursday. Got these and a rather nice tan colored polo. 

Cuest-Rey, Diamond Crown, Brick House and a El Baton. I have never had any of these so after some humi time I'm looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna let them age, then I'll try the brickhouse another time. Free stuff is good though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

My wife managed to catch the UPS guy today and signed for mine.










Hang in there, Brandon. It looks like they're finally getting to us forgotten few. :lol:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

got mine in a couple of days ago, going to let them rest for little while and then light them up. Never had any of them before, so it will be good to try them with a bit of rest. Got the hawaiian shirt as well, which my wife hates; so of course I have to wear it .


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Yet another week gone, I guess I still have Sat as an option. Starting to think what Cigar Noob said is try and the guys and gals at JC Newman are holding mine aside because I told all you guys about these. "Screw that meat guy! Send him the Ron Mexico's and the my little pony wife beater!"


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Yet another week gone, I guess I still have Sat as an option. Starting to think what Cigar Noob said is try and the guys and gals at JC Newman are holding mine aside because I told all you guys about these. "Screw that meat guy! Send him the Ron Mexico's and the my little pony wife beater!"


I haven't received my either, Brandon. I've decided to just say it isn't coming, that way when it does, I'll be really surprised.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

36Bones said:


> I haven't received my either, Brandon. I've decided to just say it isn't coming, that way when it does, I'll be really surprised.


Same here. Used to look for it everyday. I've stopped. Kinda sad.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Same here. Used to look for it everyday. I've stopped. Kinda sad.....


So I guess this might end up being a nice Christmas present at this point. LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I FINALLY GOT MINE!!!! The wait is over! Woot!! To top it off, I didn't get the ugly Hawaiian shirt!!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

Contracts man! Thanks again for providing the link.

I would be glad to send you the ugly Hawaiian shirt if you feel left out.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I FINALLY GOT MINE!!!! The wait is over! Woot!! To top it off, I didn't get the ugly Hawaiian shirt!!


That's a pretty effin' schweet shirt as well... I'm diggin the t-shirts more than the polos and hawaiians...


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I FINALLY GOT MINE!!!! The wait is over! Woot!! To top it off, I didn't get the ugly Hawaiian shirt!!


Congrats! It must feel great! Shirt is different from all the rest, so they must have run out and that was the hold up.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Congrats! It must feel great! Shirt is different from all the rest, so they must have run out and that was the hold up.


Brandon, ya that is what I was thinking. I am sure you will get yours soon man!


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to see you finally got yours meatcake


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Bout dam... time Brandon, that shirt is sweet.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Got mine a few weeks ago. Polo. Would've preferred a T-shirt, actually, but hey, free shirt.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

So who all has NOT gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Kari from Chicago (Aug 10, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I FINALLY GOT MINE!!!! The wait is over! Woot!! To top it off, I didn't get the ugly Hawaiian shirt!!
> 
> I got that Hawaiian shirt!!! Did you want it? We can maybe work out a trade...a few sticks for that ugly thing? LOL


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

meatcake said:


> I FINALLY GOT MINE!!!! The wait is over! Woot!! To top it off, I didn't get the ugly Hawaiian shirt!!


yay!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

meatcake said:


> So who all has NOT gotten theirs yet?


**raises hand in the back**

Still nothing. I got my email that it was being sent around the same time you got yours. So hopefully I'll be getting mine soon.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> **raises hand in the back**
> 
> Still nothing. I got my email that it was being sent around the same time you got yours. So hopefully I'll be getting mine soon.


Hmmm, well I never got an email, So that might be the problem......


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Hmmm, well I never got an email, So that might be the problem......


+1. But if I get a T-shirt and someone wants to trade their polo, let me know.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> +1. But if I get a T-shirt and someone wants to trade their polo, let me know.


I'd be in for that, depending on size. 2XL?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't got mine either. I did get an email so I would assume they really did ship it out. I'm not too worried because I didn't put anything into this but it would be a nice surprise if they showed up.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Treadwell said:


> I'd be in for that, depending on size. 2XL?


I appreciate the offer, but I'm a bit smaller. More like a large.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine finally came in. Dear lord that's one ugly shirt I got. Pretty sure I'm throwing it away.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

But how the hell was the cigar?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually like that Hawaiian shirt! Bet you do not see to many in Tx or Ok.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone smoked any of the cigars yet?


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

The shirt is an ugly polo...not Hawaiian. Cigars will have to rest before I try them.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

still waiting. Was told 4-6 weeks from 9/21... so I've got some time to wait.


----------



## mccolm323 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love shirts and I love cigars. WHAT!?!?!


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Still waiting here. Just the email saying they needed more information.

If I get a shirt I'll post up and will send it out to a taker that posts up.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

meatcake said:


> So who all has NOT gotten theirs yet?


Haven't received mine yet. My email confirmation came through on the 21st and like everyone else's it said please be patient and wait upwards of 4-6 weeks. It's only been 4. I keep checking the mail box every night when I get home from work, but to no avail. I'll keep holding my breath and hope for the best.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Package arrived yesterday, UPS beat up the box a little....did anyone get box pressed cigars!?!?!?! LOL...shirt is cool and the smokes are fine.


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

Just received my care package. Nice grey pocket tee. Can't wait to try the sampler after it's rested for a few days.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

jkvindekok said:


> Just received my care package. Nice grey pocket tee. Can't wait to try the sampler after it's rested for a few days.


Same...I ordered the first day, forgot about and found a nice little surprise today!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it today! Gray pocket tee and four cigars!

Shirt is XL. I'll trade it for a Hawaiian (L or XL) if anyone got that one and doesn't want it!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, so it looks like another wave of shipments is coming. There is still hope!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Mine arrived via UPS today. No box damage or issues. While not exactly my taste, the t-shirt is pretty interesting:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, that's the one I got. Thanks for the pic, Cory


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

There are 2 advantages to me not receiving mine yet.

1.) The shirts are getting better.
2.) The sticks are getting older.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Looky what came on the big brown truck today.









Oooops, hehehe wrong forum, sorry.

Anyway, looky what came on the big brown truck today









Thanks Brandon, without you this would not have been possible.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a blue pocket T. Kind of lame shirt, but it was free. No cigars because I am in Ca. I don't know what laws prevent them from sending cigars to Ca. All the online shops do. I don't think there's any a law preventing it.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Mine arrived via UPS today. No box damage or issues. While not exactly my taste, the t-shirt is pretty interesting:


i got the same deal as well Cory, showed today. i was really hoping there wouldn't be a huge graphic on the back of the T-shirt as I was opening it, but knew better. i do kinda like it though.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

You know, I still haven't gotten mine yet... but I did get one of those free Camachos yesterday.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

patience is a virtue! Got mine yesterday and got the grey shirt. Definitely better than the crappy polo or eye sore of a Hawaiian shirt. T-shirts always come in handy, especially when doing car/house/yard maintenance. Definitely a better package than the Camacho one, where they had me wait 2 months to say... "no cigar for you"....


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

For anyone interested, I've got a golf shirt from this promo up for grabs (size L). 

There are pictures posted in this thread somewhere, not too hard to find.

I'm still a noob but if you PM me your address, it's yours. 

First person to PM me gets it, no strings attached


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet. Looks like most everyone got them now. Awesome!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

I couldn't edit my post, so I wanted to let everyone know the shirt has been claimed.



ch3rrytw1st said:


> For anyone interested, I've got a golf shirt from this promo up for grabs (size L).
> 
> There are pictures posted in this thread somewhere, not too hard to find.
> 
> ...


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I was a latecomer to this thread, and after reading thru all 8 pages decided to go to it and sign up. Got to the site to see a huge red banner across the front saying "this promotion has ended". Sucks to be me! Lol!

Doc


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

haven't gotten mine yet..


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

8 pages fussing over some hit and miss sticks and a $2 shirt.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

capttrips said:


> 8 pages fussing over some hit and miss sticks and a $2 shirt.


Didn't get yours??? oke:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I got enough shirts and now that I've seen it takes over 3 months to get one I'm kinda glad I passed.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

capttrips said:


> 8 pages fussing over some hit and miss sticks and a $2 shirt.


I think making a post about fussing... is fussing. I'm happy so I have nothing to fuss about. Got a free tshirt that at worse I wear when working on my car, and a few cigars... at worse I pawn off on some friends. Double win in my book.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Then, enjoy!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

capttrips said:


> 8 pages fussing over some hit and miss sticks and a $2 shirt.


haters gonna hate.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

oke:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> haters gonna hate.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


>


mmmmm...Taters....


----------

